

The Confused Person's Guide to Middle East Conflicts - ishadua
http://www.theatlantic.com/international/archive/2015/03/the-confused-persons-guide-to-middle-east-conflicts/388883/?utm_source=btn-facebook-ctrl1&amp;single_page=true

======
transfire
This about sums it up:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=won1okeV6sM](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=won1okeV6sM)

------
ishadua
This shows how utterly complex geopolitics in the Middle East is

